# Airbnb places to stay



## Aurora (Jun 1, 2016)

Have any of you used the Airbnb online company to book reservations for places to stay
in the U.S.? People rent out rooms or apartments or houses for brief or long stays.

I am considering trying this service. Look it up.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't know anyone who's used them.  I wish I knew someone who had in the places I want to visit.


----------



## CoMoJayne (Jun 7, 2016)

YES!!  I have used both them and VRBO.com close to 20 times now.  NEVER had a bad experience.  We've used them all over the US, Caribbean and two different locations in Great Britain.  ALWAYS, check the reviews by other travelers, my experience is that they are 100% accurate of what I experienced when I rented the same units.  Good luck and fear NOT!


----------

